# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Black headed Caique

## andros15

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Σε λίγες μέρες θα αποκτήσω ένα μωρό Black headed Caique και θα ήθελα κάποιες συμβουλές από κάποιον ποιο εξειδικευμένο από εμένα. 
Τρώει λίγους σπόρους αλλά ακόμη θέλει κρέμα.
 Πώς να το καλωσορίσω σπίτι; Το κλουβί του μπορώ να το βάλω στην κουζίνα/σαλόνι στο σπίτι που είναι η μητέρα μου συνέχεια σπίτι ή στο δωμάτιο μου αλλά εγώ λείπω συνήθως από σπίτι 9-10 ώρες (δουλειά κ σχολή). 
Πώς πρέπει να το προσεγγίζω;
 Διάβασα πάρα πολλά άρθρα για τους παπαγάλους και έχω εμπειρία στο τάισμα κρέμας μόνο όταν τάιζα ένα ringneck του ξαδέλφου μου για 1 μήνα περίπου. Όμως εκείνο φοβόταν άμα πήγαινα να το πιάσω για τάισμα και δεν θέλω να γίνει το ίδιο και τώρα. Η κρέμα αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να είναι χλιαρή.
 Τι είδος κλουβιού πρέπει να πάρω για αρχή;
 Το ringneck που φρόντιζα το έβγαζα από το κλουβί για να το ταΐσω και το τάιζα σε εφημερίδα στο πάτωμα (καθόμουν χάμω και εγώ). 
Είναι καλύτερα να μάθει πέλετς ή μείγμα σπόρων εκτός από τα λαχανικά και τα φρούτα. Επίσης έχω κέχρι που μπορώ να του προσφέρω. 
Είδα το ένα αδερφό του από την περσινή γέννα και είναι τρομερά κοινωνικό και έξυπνο πουλί και θέλω και το δικό μου να γίνει έτσι. Τις πρώτες μέρες είναι καλύτερα να το αφήσω να προσαρμοστεί ή να το χαϊδεύω και να το παίρνω πάνω μου για να συνηθίσει; 
Ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων.  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα και καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας!! Ας τα πάρουμε ένα ένα λοιπόν! 
Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να έχει απογαλακτιστεί πλήρως το πουλάκι πριν το πάρεις στα χέρια σου εσύ, προς αποφυγή λαθών. Παρόλα αυτά αν έχεις αποφασίσει να το αναλάβεις και εφόσον έχεις την εμπειρία με το ringneck, εδώ είμαστε να βοήθησουμε  :Happy:  Η κρέμα δεν πρέπει να είναι καυτή καθώς μπορεί να προκαλέσει έγκαυμα στο προλοβό, ούτε κρύα γιατί προκαλεί μύκητες καθώς δεν προχωρά στο στομάχι. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το τάισμα στο χέρι μπορείς να διαβάσεις και εδώ. Δεν χρειάζεται να το ακουμπάς στο πάτωμα για να το ταίσεις, μπορείς να κάθεσαι κανονικά σε καρέκλα και να το έχεις στο γραφείο/ τραπέζι. Όπως βολεύεσαι βασικά και εσύ και το πουλάκι. 

Σχετικά με τη θέση του κλουβιού, η κουζίνα είναι ακατάλληλο μέρος λόγω των ατμών που βγαίνουν κατά τη διάρκεια του μαγειρέματος αλλά και λόγω της ουσίας που έχουν κάποια σκεύη μαγειρικής. Συγκεκριμένα τα σκέυη που περιέχουν τεφλόν είναι άκρως επικίνδυνα για τα πτηνά διότι αν υπερθερμανθούν, το τεφλόν είναι δηλητηριώδες. Επομένως τις ώρες που μαγειρεύουν στο σπίτι, δεν θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται κοντά το μικρούλι. 

Γενικώς οι παπαγάλοι θέλουν να βρίσκονται σε ένα χώρο με άτομα μιας και είναι κοινωνικά ζώα, αλλά καλό είναι τουλάχιστον μία ή δύο πλευρές του κλουβιού να βλέπουν σε τοίχο, ώστε να μπορούν να νιώθουν ασφάλεια. Το βράδυ θέλει ένα ήσυχο μέρος να κοιμάται απερίσπαστο 10-12 ώρες. 

Το κλουβί θα πρέπει να είναι ευρύχωρο, μπορείς να δεις εδώ διαστάσεις. Δεν είναι κάτι που το παίρνεις και μετά μεγαλώνει μαζί με το πτηνό. Πρέπει να είναι εξαρχής ευρύχωρο με φυσικές πατήθρες και παιχνίδια για να απασχολείται τις ώρες που μένει μόνο του. Πολύ καλά παιχνίδια είναι τα παιχνίδια αναζήτησης τροφής που μπορείς είτε να αγοράσεις, είτε να φτιάξεις πολύ εύκολα μόνος σου. Η θεωρία είναι πως κρύβεις με κάποιο τρόπο κάποιες λιχουδιές, κεχρί, σπόρους, ξηρούς καρπούς κλπ. σε κάποιο παιχνίδι όπως θα τα έψαχνε στη φύση. 

Από άποψη διατροφής καλό είναι να υπάρχει μία αναλογία από σπόρους, πέλλετ και φρέσκες τροφές όπως λαχανικά και βραστό αυγό. 

Τέλος θα ήθελα να σου πω πως η σχέση σας θα εξελίσσεται με το καιρό. Το ότι παίρνουμε ένα πουλάκι ταισμένο με κρέμα δε σημαίνει πάντοτε ότι θα είναι αρνάκι και ήμερο από τη πρώτη στιγμή. Θα σε εμπιστευτεί με τον καιρό και καθώς κάνετε πράγματα μαζί, ασχολείσαι πραγματικά μαζί του και το φροντίζεις  :Happy:  Το πως θα το προσεγγίσεις δεν έχει πολύ νόημα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αφού θα πρέπει να το πιάνεις για να του δίνεις τη κρέμα του. Εκ των πραγμάτων δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να το αφήσεις να συνηθίσει το χώρο του στο κλουβί και σταδιακά να το βγάλεις έξω. Όταν το βγάζεις για τάισμα αν δεις πως είναι χαλαρό θα ήταν καλό να του κάνεις χαδάκια και να του μιλάς γλυκά  :Happy:

----------


## andros15

Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες Κωνσταντινα.. Θα ανεβασω φωτο μολις το αποκτησω.  Ο λογος που το παιρνω ενω ακομη τρωει κρεμα ειναι επειδη δεν εχει αλλο περιθωριο αυτος που εχει το πουλι. Αν εχω καποια αλλη απορια θα γραψω στο ποστ  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι να μας ανεβάσεις φώτο να το χαρούμε και εμείς μαζί σου!  :Happy:

----------


## andros15

εν τω μεταξύ ξέρετε σε τι τιμές κυμαίνονται τα συγκεκριμένα πουλιά;

----------


## SUNNY

Καλημερα και καλως ηρθες στην παρεα :Happy: ! με το καλο να το αποκτησεις το μικρουλι, ειναι εξερετικοι παπαγαλοι! τον δικο μου πριν λιγους μηνες τον ειχα παρει 400 ευρο και γενικα οπου ειχα κοιταξει εκει γυρω κοιμενονταν οι τιμες τους.

----------


## andros15

Tο βρήκα στα 450 . επίσης έχω ένα κλουβί για παπαγάλους 40 πλάτος, 50 μήκος και 80 ύψος το οποίο είναι σχεδόν καινούριο (χρησιμοποιήθηκε για 1-2 εβδομάδες). Είναι ικανοποιητικό; (εννοείτε ότι το έπλυνα ήδη 2 φορές και θα το ξεπλύνω πριν μπει ο Joker - το ονόμασα πριν καν το αποκτήσω  :Happy: - μέσα) . Θα κάνω και ένα ψεκασμό με ένα σκεύασμα που χρησιμοποιώ για τα καναρίνια μου. Εσύ σε ποια ηλικία το πήρες;

*είμαι από Κύπρο και γι'αυτό δεν έχω μεγάλη γκάμα εκτροφέων για να συγκρίνω . Αυτό που θα πάρω είναι με κλειστό δαχτυλίδι του συνδέσμου και ταΐζεται στο χέρι εδώ και ένα μήνα. Έχω δει το ζευγάρι και είναι περιποιημένο και έχει τον αδερφό του από πέρσι ένας φίλος μου και είναι ένα από τα ποιο όμορφα/κοινωνικά και έξυπνα πουλιά που έχω δει. (αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι θα είναι το ίδιο)

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας Άντρο. Κυπριακό το όνομα έτσι;  :Big Grin:  Με το καλό να αποκτήσεις τον νέο σου φίλο. Είναι σίγουρα αρσενικός ο Joker ή θα ψάχνεις για το θηλυκό του Joker;  :Stick Out Tongue:  Αστειεύομαι προφανώς, περιμένουμε να μας συστήσεις τον Joker όταν με το καλό έρθει. 

Οι Caique ως παπαγάλοι είναι αρκετά κοινωνικοί, παιχνιδιάρικοι, πολλοί τους χαρακτηρίζουν και κλόουν, και ευπροσάρμοστοι. Είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο των Ringneck δηλαδή, που είναι αρκετά διστακτικοί σε νέες γνωριμίες, συνήθως δένονται μόνο με τον ιδιοκτήτη τους και πολύ συχνά επιτίθενται σε τρίτους που προσπαθούν να μπουν ανάμεσα στη σχέση τους, είναι αρκετά πιο απόμακροι, απαιτούν τη διακριτική προσοχή του ιδιοκτήτη (τόσο όσο δηλαδή) και θέλουν να περνάν και χρόνο μόνοι τους με τα παιχνίδια τους. Ωστόσο αν περάσεις το όριο αδιαφορίας προς αυτούς αρχίζουν και χάνουν την εμπιστοσύνη τους στο πρόσωπο τους. Θέλει να κρατάς τις ισορροπίες δηλαδή. 

Το τι χαρακτήρα θα έχει ο παπαγάλος εξαρτάται μεν από το είδος, αλλά και από την κοινωνικοποίηση που του προσφέρεις. Τι ερεθίσματα έχει δεχθεί από το περιβάλλον του. Ένα καλό άρθρο που μπορείς να συμβουλευτείς είναι το εξής: Κοινωνικοποίηση παπαγάλων. Επίσης προσοχή στις πρώτες του πτήσεις στο σπίτι. Καλό είναι να το καθυστερήσεις για λίγο διάστημα μέχρι να μάθει το σπίτι και τους χώρους. Ρίξε μία ματιά και σε αυτό το θέμα: Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των παπαγάλων μας. Σε επόμενη φάση, όταν μεγαλώσει λίγο και έχετε χτίσει τη σχέση σας μπορείς να του μαθαίνεις κόλπα: Μαθαίνοντας tricks στους παπαγάλους μας. Εξαιρετικός τρόπος για να περάσεις τον χρόνο σου με τον παπαγάλο δημιουργικά αλλά και να σφίξετε τις σχέσεις σας ακόμη περισσότερο.

Για το κλουβί δε μπορώ να σου πω αν είναι κατάλληλο. Θεωρώ πως είναι καλό προσωρινά και όταν μπορέσεις να αποκτήσεις ένα μεγαλύτερο, αφού και ο διαθέσιμος χώρος θα μειωθεί λόγω των παιχνιδιών που είναι απαραίτητα. Είναι αρκετά δραστήριοι σαν είδος αυτοί οι παπαγάλοι και τρελαίνονται για παιχνίδια. Θα τους δεις πολλές φορές να κοιμούνται ακόμη και στον πάτο του κλουβιού, οπότε πολλοί βάζουν στο κλουβί πλατφόρμα σε κάποιο γωνία με κάποια μαλακή επιφάνεια ή ειδικές κατασκευές σαν σκηνές τις οποίες τιμούν ιδιαιτέρως. 

Τέλος να αναφερθώ και στην τιμή, εγώ παλαιότερα άκουγα υψηλότερες τιμές για Caique, ακόμη και 650 ευρώ... στην τιμή περίπου που είναι τώρα οι African Grey. 

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα όσο μπορούσα φίλε μου!

----------


## andros15

Όπως ανάφερα και σε προηγούμενο ποστ μπορώ να τοποθετήσω το κλουβί είτε στο σπίτι που μένουν οι γονείς μου είτε στο δωμάτιο μου που είναι από επάνω. Σκέφτομαι όμως ότι εγώ λείπω αρκετές ώρες τη μέρα από σπίτι και θα είναι καλύτερο για το πουλάκι να βρίσκεται σε περιβάλλον με κόσμο όλη μέρα. Μια άλλη λύση που σκέφτηκα είναι να πάρω ένα κλουβί ακόμη και όταν λείπω να τον βάζω στο σπίτι που θα έχει κάποιον σπίτι και όταν επιστρέφω από τη δουλειά να τον παίρνω μαζί μου σε άλλο κλουβί στο δωμάτιο. Φοβάμαι όμως ότι με την καθημερινή αλλαγή τόπου θα στρεσάρεται πολύ.

----------


## Efthimis98

Κοίτα οι 9 με δέκα ώρες είναι πολλές για να λείπεις συνεχόμενα. Μπορείς λίγο να μου περιγράψεις την καθημερινότητα; Για παράδειγμα, από Δευτέρα μέχρι Παρασκευή ποιες ώρες δουλεύεις ποιες έχεις σχολή; Είναι σπαστές ή συνεχόμενες οι ώρες αυτές; Στο σπίτι των γονιών σου η κουζίνα είναι μαζί με το σαλόνι ή χωριστά;

----------


## andros15

Δεν είναι σταθερή η δουλειά μου υπάρχουν μέρες που δουλεύω 5-6 ώρες και μέρες που λείπω 9-10. Η σχολή είναι καθημερινά από τις 6 μέχρι τις 9. Το σαλόνι είναι χωριστά από την κουζινά αλλά είναι δίπλα. Αυτό με τα 2 κλουβιά δεν βολεύει; Τώρα έχουμε κλείσει για καλοκαίρι αλλά Οκτώμβριο θα επιστρέψουμε στη σχολή

----------


## SUNNY

Λοιπον τον δικο μου τον πηρα 5 μηνων κα τον εχω σε ενα κλουβι με της διαστασεις που ειναι και το δικο σου βαζοντας παιχνιδια ο χωρος θα μειωθει αρκετα οπως αναφερθηκε και προιγουμενο ποστ αλλα αν τον εχεις αρκετες ωρες εκτος κλουβιου ειναι ενταξυ.

----------


## Efthimis98

Όπως είπε και η Φωτεινή πρέπει να περνάει κάποιες ώρες εκτός του κλουβιού. Εφόσον ο χώρος είναι ξεχωριστός τότε δε νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα να βρίσκεται στο σαλόνι όταν εσύ δε μπορείς να του αφιερώσεις πολύ χρόνο μέσα στη μέρα. Σίγουρα μπορείς να έχεις δύο κλουβιά αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο αυτό θα σε βολέψει σε βάθος χρόνου.

----------


## andros15

Θα δω πως θα πάει και μπορεί όταν έρχομαι σπίτι εγώ να του πάρω ένα σταντ για παπαγάλους και να το έχω ελεύθερο στο δωμάτιο μου  :Happy: 
Τα φτερά τα κόβουμε;

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα φτερά δεν τα κόβουμε ποτέ και ειδικά σε παπαγάλους που δεν έχουν μάθει ακόμη να πετούν. Μπορείς τώρα που είναι μικρό να του μάθεις το aviator harness όπως έκανε και η Φωτεινή με τον Τσάρλι της!  :Big Grin:

----------


## andros15

Έχω διαβάσει γι' αυτό θα το δοκιμάσω. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες. Θα σας ενημερώσω μόλις το αποκτήσω  :Happy:

----------


## andros15

Παιδιά μόλις απόκτησα τον "joker" Είναι πάρα πολύ φιλικός και παιχνιδιάρης. Ανεβάζω φώτο να δείτε  :Happy:

----------


## andros15



----------


## andros15

Επίσης με το που βάζω το χέρι μου στο κλουβί για να το ταίσω ανεβαίνει πάνω και δεν θέλει το κλουβί του

----------


## SUNNY

Αχουτο!! ειναι πανεμορφος να τον χαιρεσε! :Happy0045:

----------


## andros15

Εν τω μεταξύ φοβάται να κατεβεί και στέκεται στην τελευταία πατήθρα αλλά δεν έχει πολλή ισορροπία και πέφτει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι μικρός ακόμη για να μπορεί να κάνει ό,τι οι μεγάλοι παπαγάλοι. Συχνά θα κάνει λάθη και θα... μπουρδουκλώνεται. Σιγά σιγά όμως θα μαθαίνει να χρησιμοποιεί και το σώμα του για να σταθεροποιείται στις πατήθρες, δηλαδή, το ράμφος και τα φτερά του. 

Έχω διαβάσει πως προτείνεται να αφήνουμε τους παπαγάλους όταν δυσκολεύονται να ανέβουν σε μία πατήθρα μόνους τους να το κάνουν και να μην τους βοηθάμε με τα χέρια ώστε να αποκτήσουν αυτοπεποίθηση. Σίγουρα αν δεις ότι μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνο επεμβαίνεις και το βοηθάς, κυρίως όταν είναι εκτός κλουβιού που υπάρχουν περισσότεροι κίνδυνοι. 

Γενικά προτιμούν να βρίσκονται στο ανώτερα σημείο του κλουβιού, όλα τα πτηνά. Οι συγκεκριμένοι παπαγάλοι αρέσκονται να παίζουν ή και να κοιμούνται στο πάτωμα, σε κάποια πετσέτα για παράδειγμα που δεν είναι λερωμένη και καθαρίζεται συχνά. Όταν νιώσει άνετα με το χώρο και σε εμπιστευτεί θα δεις πως θα εξερευνεί όλο το κλουβί.

----------


## andros15

Φίλε efthimis είναι πάρα πολυ φιλικός. Εννοώ με το που βάζεις το χέρι σου στο κλουβί ανεβαίνει μόνος του επάνω. Μόνο που δεν τρώει σχεδόν καθόλου κρέμα από τη σύριγγα. Αλλά του βάζω σε καθαρή ταΐστρα και τσιμπάει από εκεί κρέμα . τον δοκίμασα μήλο και Φορμόζα αλλά δεν τα έφαγε . Σήμερα έφαγε λίγο βραστό αυγό. Επίσης θα με κάνει καρδιακό . Όλη μέρα κρέμεται από το ένα πόδι ανάποδα. Όταν είναι έξω από το κλουβί με τρέχει από πίσω και ανεβαίνει πάνω μου . Μόνο που παρατήρησα ότι δεν κάνει κακά του στο κλουβί προτιμάει τα πλακάκια του δωματίου μου.. Καμιά εξήγηση;

----------


## Efthimis98

Οπότε είστε μία χαρά... είναι ένα φυσιολογικό Caique.  :Big Grin:  Έτσι κάνουν και τρέχουν και γρήγορα τα άτιμα, χοροπηδάν νομίζω κιόλας. Για τις κουτσουλιές μπορείς να το εκπαιδεύσεις τα κάνει εντός του κλουβιού αλλά θέλει υπομονή και σωστή διαχείριση, να μάθει δηλαδή το μέρος αλλά να μην περιμένει εντολή για να τα κάνει. Νομίζω προς το παρόν είναι τυχαίο ότι τα κάνει στα πλακάκια.

----------


## andros15

Παιδιά συνεχίζει να μην κάνει κουτσουλιές εντός του κλουβιού.. Βασικά όταν είναι μέσα στο κλουβί τα κάνει σαν κρέμεται η κάτι και πετάγονται όλα έξω. Υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός για να το μάθω που να κάνει;

----------


## NickKo

Ποοο είναι πανέμορφος .... φτου φτου .. να τον χαιρεσαι και να περνατε ομορφες στιγμες .. 

Υγ . Είχα καίρο να δω πουλί και να πω με το που το δω : " μ@.... τι κεφάλα είναι αυτη"  :Happy: 

HelloWorld

----------


## Efthimis98

> Παιδιά συνεχίζει να μην κάνει κουτσουλιές εντός του κλουβιού.. Βασικά όταν είναι μέσα στο κλουβί τα κάνει σαν κρέμεται η κάτι και πετάγονται όλα έξω. Υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός για να το μάθω που να κάνει;


Πολλοί παπαγάλοι δε θέλουν να κουτσουλάν εντός του χώρου όπου κοιμούνται και παίζουν. Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις εσύ είναι το πρωί που ξυπνάει να τον πηγαίνεις στο μέρος που εσύ θέλεις π.χ. σε κάποιο σταντ που έχεις στρώσει από κάτω εφημερίδες και μόλις κουτσουλίσει εκεί που θέλεις τον επιβραβεύεις με κάτι που του αρέσει και χάδια. Όταν είναι έξω και θέλει να κουτσουλίσει θα το καταλάβεις λόγω της στάσης που παίρνει με το σώμα του. Πριν κουτσουλίσει το διακόπτεις, τον παίρνεις και το πας στο μέρος που θες εσύ και περιμένεις. Μόλις το κάνει ξανά χαρές, χάδια και λιχουδιά. Η λιχουδιά μπορεί να είναι ένας ηλιόσπορος, λίγο millet, κάποιο φρούτο αγαπημένο του, αλλά σε πολύ μικρές ποσότητες όλα αυτά, μην το παρακάνεις. 

Κάποια στιγμή με υπομονή θα μάθει τι είναι το σωστό ή μάλλον θα συνδυάσει το σημείο εκείνο με κάτι θετικό. Πάντα βέβαια δε μπορείς να είναι απολύτως σίγουρος, πουλάκι είναι θα του ξεφεύγουν κιόλας. Φαντάσου ότι ανά διαστήματα βρίσκω και εγώ εκτός κλουβιού κουτσουλιές του Μόρτη (ζεμπράκι)...

Άλλος τρόπος είναι να περιορίσεις το πρόβλημα είτε στρώνοντας ένα παλιό πανί γύρω από το κλουβί στο πάτωμα το οποίο μπορείς να πλένεις όταν λερώνεται ή μπορείς να επενδύσεις γύρω γύρω το κλουβί με κάποιο υλικό ώστε να μη μπορεί να εκτοξεύει τις κουτσουλιές εκτός κλουβιού.

----------


## andros15

ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες.  πλέον έχει σταματήσει εντελώς να τρώει από την σύριγγα αλλά επειδή δεν αγγίζει τους σπόρους ή τα φρούτα κτλ, Του αναμιγνύω με την κρέμα σπόρους και έτσι σιγά σιγά τρώει λίγους. Επίσης χθες μου έκανε εμετό ένα λαστιχάκι 4 εκατοστών με το οποίο προφανώς τρεφόταν και πρέπει να ήταν μέσα του πάνω από 1 εβδομάδα. Δείχνει να είναι καλά. εννοώ τρώει και είναι ζωηρός γενικά. Ελπίζω να μην του έχει δημιουργηθεί κάποια ζημιά εσωτερικά.

----------


## Efthimis98

Προσοχή σε αντικείμενα που μπορεί να βρει και παίζοντας να καταπιεί. Είναι προτιμότερο να του κάνεις μία φρουτόκρεμα με διάφορα φρούτα παρά να αναμιγνύεις την κρέμα με τους σπόρους. Πώς τρώει τους σπόρους με το κέλυφος; Αν ναι πρόσεξε μην του δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα με τη χώνεψη. Δεν είναι σαν τις κότες ή τα περιστέρια.

----------


## andros15

Αυτό το είχε μέσα του πριν το αγοράσω εγώ. ευτυχώς φαίνεται καλά. τους σπόρους τους σπάει δεν τους τρώει ολόκληρους. Σήμερα έφαγε και λίγο μήλο μαζί με την κρέμα και μετά πήγε και έφαγε και αυτό που του είχα στο άλλο μπολ. Όταν λέω έφαγε εννοώ ότι τσιμπούσε από κάθε κομμάτι και το υπόλοιπο στο πάτωμα. Επίσης έχω και μια κλούβα η οποία έχει μέσα καναρίνια , καρδερινοκάναρο, ζεμπράκια και τριγώνια. Ξέρετε τι άλλα πουλιά μπορώ να προσθέσω; Χωρίς να τσακώνονται κτλ;

----------


## Efthimis98

Η κλούβα είναι τελείως ασυμβίβαστη. Μπορεί το τεπεραμέντο των πουλιών να είναι ήρεμο και να τα πάνε καλά αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι ταιριάζουν μεταξύ τους. Προτείνω να κρατήσεις ένα μόνο είδος από όλα όσα ανέφερες... Τα πουλιά δεν μπορούν να συμβιώσουν λόγω της διατροφής τους. Τα καναρίνια έχουν πιο λιπαρό μίγμα σπόρων από ότι τα παραδείσια, τα δε καρδερινοκάναρα άλλοι τα ταΐζουν με μίγμα για ιθαγενή και άλλοι για καναρίνια. Για τα τριγώνια πάλι δε γνωρίζω, αλλά δε γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει και εκτροφή τους. 

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να κρατήσεις τα καναρίνια και το καρδερινοκάναρο στην κλούβα (που δεν ξέρω το μέγεθος της ώστε να δούμε αν μπορείς να βάλεις κάτι που να μένει στον πάτο π.χ. ορτύκια που έχουν πολλοί) και τα υπόλοιπα να τα χωρίσεις σε κλουβιά. Τα ζεμπράκια θα ζήσουν άνετα και ευτυχισμένα σε μία 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα ή μεγαλύτερη αν μπορείς ακόμη καλύτερα. Τα τρυγώνια πάλι δεν ξέρω αν μπορούν να συμβιώσουν με τα καναρίνια.

----------


## andros15

Ειναι τα μικρα τριγωνια τα οποια ειναι πολυ πιο μικροσωμα. 1 καρδερινοκαναρο εχω μονο και 2 ζεμπρακια. 5 καναρινια και 2 τριγωνια. Η κλουβα ειναι 3 μετρα μηκος, 2,2 μετρα πλατος και 2,2 μετρα υψος

----------


## andros15



----------


## andros15

Τρελος με τα όλα του!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχα τρομερός είναι και τα χρώματά τους άκρως εξωτικά. Πολύ όμορφοι παπαγάλοι σαν εμφάνιση αλλά λένε είναι φωνακλάδες... εσένα πως βγήκε;

Να του βάλεις και άλλα παιχνιδάκια σιγά σιγά και κυρίως παιχνίδια αναζήτησης τροφής. Θα τον απασχολούν για πολλές ώρες ή και μέρες και εσύ θα έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο να κάνεις τις δουλειές σου.  :Big Grin: 

Στην κλούβα εγώ θα άφηνα τα καναρίνια και το καρδερινοκάναρο, ίσως και τα τρυγόνια αλλά δεν ξέρω τις διατροφικές τους απαιτήσεις. Αν θέλεις να βάλεις παραδείσια στην κλούβα τότε μπορείς να συνδυάσεις είδη που δεν είναι επιθετικά μεταξύ τους (υπάρχει λίστα στο φόρουμ) και μαζί τους να βάλεις και Ringneck Doves (δεκαοχτούρες δηλαδή) πάντα εκτροφής. Εγώ αυτά τα πουλάκια τα κάνω πολύ κέφι πραγματικά.

----------


## andros15

Φίλε efthimis  είναι τρομερός. Ακόμη είναι ήσυχος εκτός άμα δεν με βλέπει (τότε φωνάζει μέχρι να του μιλήσω). Δεν του έχω ακόμη πολλά παιχνίδια επειδή είναι μικρό το κλουβί του. Θα του πάρω ένα σταντ αύριο για να μην λερώνει στο κλουβί. Επίσης λατρεύει το πληκτρολόγιο και το ποντίκι . Μπορεί να πατάει πάνω και να βλέπει την οθόνη για ώρες  :Happy:  Το μοναδικό πρόβλημα είναι ότι ακόμη δεν τρώει σπόρους.. Του βάζω κρέμα στο δοχείο δίπλα από τους σπόρους αλλά δεν τους δίνει σημασία.. Επίσης του βάζω καθημερινά φρούτα διάφορα και λαχανικά και αυγό βρασμένο. Του βάζω και πέλετς μουλιασμένα στο νερό και μέσα σπάω 1-2 φιστίκια και τρώει λίγο. 

Σου είναι εύκολο να μου ποστάρεις το λινκ; 
Ευχαριστώ  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι εννοείται, για τα παραδείσια είναι αυτό: Πίνακας συμβατότητας/επιθετικότητας παραδείσιων.

Θα μάθει να τρώει. Προς το παρόν αυτό που πρέπει να τού μάθεις είναι να τρώει λαχανικά, χορταρικά και μετά φρούτα. Με έμφαση στα δύο πρώτα. Μπορείς με τους σπόρους να τους ραγίζεις ελαφρά (βάλε τα σε ένα περιοδικό και κλείσε το και χτύπα τα ελαφρά με κάτι ώστε να ραγίσουν - σπάσουν λίγο ή με τον ίδιο τρόπο σε μία διπλωμένη σακούλα) και να τού τους δώσεις μπροστά του να τους περιεργασθεί.

 Μην σταματήσεις την κρέμα αλλά προτίμησε να τού δίνεις με ένα κουταλάκι και όχι να βρίσκεται διαθέσιμη πάντα. Όμως μην την κόψεις τελείως ή απότομα, να νιώθει ότι δεν είναι μόνο του στην αναζήτηση της τροφής αλλά το υποστηρίζεις και εσύ. Όταν σταματήσει να ζητάει θα σταματήσεις και εσύ.

----------

